# n acetyl cysteine



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've tried a lot of different supplements over the years for DP/hppd and the stuff which goes with it. By far, the best one I've tried is n-acetyl cysteine (NAC). It was recommended on the hppd website by brendon. I thank him for that because I've been taking it a couple months now and it really helps with anxiety, brain fog, and just clears my thinking in general. I feel like I get stuck less on certain thoughts. Great thing about it too is that it's natural, as in, you're body already makes it from diet, so there's very little side effects, if any. And, it's cheap, OTC.

I started on 600mgs and now I take up to 2,400mgs. I've seen studies where people take more but you probably won't need more. It's something that you should probably start out low to avoid side effects and work your way up. It can also take a few weeks to really see the full benefit.

The stuff seems to be really helping with the DP effect of being behind a veil or bubble too.

I recommend it to everyone on here interested in supplements, especially if you don't want to take meds. You can take this stuff, then stop a day and you won't get withdrawals which is nice.

nutrabio.com has the best quality NAC.

I hope some other people on here get some benefit from it. I've been looking a long time for more natural remedies then meds and this NAC was really a suprise to me since most of them don't help much.

Take care


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I take it as a hangover cure as it helps the liver to break down poisons from Alcohol, it occurs naturally in eggs, I didn't know it is being used for mental issues now


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Glutathione is used by the liver and the brain for detoxification. Your brain will fry without it. NAC is used to recycle glutathione. So it is big time important for the brain and mental stuff. (and yes it will help hangovers).


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've tried a lot of different supplements over the years for DP/hppd and the stuff which goes with it. By far, the best one I've tried is n-acetyl cysteine (NAC). It was recommended on the hppd website by brandon. I thank him for that because I've been taking it a couple months now and it really helps with anxiety, brain fog, and just clears my thinking in general. I feel like I get stuck less on certain thoughts. Great thing about it too is that it's natural, as in, you're body already makes it from diet, so there's very little side effects, if any. And, it's cheap, OTC.
> 
> ...


Wow, it is soo interesting that you posted about NAC as I was told to pick some up by my psychiatrist back when I first started seeing him in June. He told me that it had been studied recently for its use in OCD and I slowly, just like you explained, titrated up my dose from 1 pill to 4 (2 in the morning, and 2 at night). I took it for several months, and then just spontaneously stopped as I was getting tired of swallowing pills all the time (I'm on 5 psychiatric meds also), but now that I've read this thread, I will be sure to start it up again. Thanks for posting!


----------

